# butterfat info needed



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi
Daughter needs some accurate %s on butterfat content of LaMancha and other breeds would be good to know also. We have found everything from 3.9 to 4.2. Whats a good reliable site for this info?
For a 4H show what would be the best range to say? 
Thanks.


----------



## ellie (Nov 17, 2007)

Butterfat is individual for each goat with tendencies within breeds. La Manchas might just be the most variable since they have the genetics of many breeds within their background. Butterfat also changes as the lactation proceeds, being generally lower in the beginning with highest proiduction and and higher at the end with lower production. You're never going to find a "right" answer.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Ellie is absolutely correct. This is the way I was told when I asked about butterfat; View the Nubian as the Jersey of the goat world with the highest average butterfat with the La Mancha a close second, Followed by the Alpine and Toggenburg with the Saanen bringing up the rear relating to the Holstein cow with their high milk production and lower butterfat. Within those categories you will have exceptional and poor individuals. So the Nubian with and ave. of 4.5% butterfat and Nubian does can produce up to 6% butterfat or as low as 4%. The Saanen ave. butter fat of 3.5% and does ranging from 4.2% down to 3.3%. There is no set average really, there are generalities. The best is to have your doe's milk tested every month to see her individual trend and so much depends on management; what they eat, how stressed they are, their immunity, general health etc. All of this has an affect on lactation and on percentages of butterfat and protein. Lots of hay and roughage makes butterfat too. So, an animal with a lower than desired butterfat can be increased with just a change of diet.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

True as Ellie has stated ea goat has different % but here is a list of the averages overall

The NPGA membership brochure lists the butterfat percentage at 6% to 9%. Maxine Klines pygmys on test have averages of 4.5% to 11%
#3: List the order of butterfat percentage from highest to lowest, according to breed.
Nigerian Dwarf 6.5% 
Nubian 4.8%
LaMancha 3.9 %
Sable 3.5%
Oberhasli 3.4%
Sannen 3.3%
Alpine 3.3%
Toggenburg 3.3%


----------

